# Butler table hinges



## Steve D P (30 Mar 2009)

Hi all,

First time here. Can only describe myself as a 'hobbyist' so forgive my very simple question:

I am building a "butler cart/trolley'' but I am having problems with the hinges which are supposed to close at 90° but actually close (all 4 ) at about 85°; is there a trick, or have I missed one?

Steve
(incomplete newbie)


----------



## Oryxdesign (30 Mar 2009)

Hi and welcome.
Got any pictures?


----------



## AndyT (30 Mar 2009)

Do you mean this sort of thing?

http://www.spurgeonlewis.com/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=388

Andy


----------



## Steve D P (31 Mar 2009)

Oryxdesign":1q0c2cnx said:


> Hi and welcome.
> Got any pictures?



Ah, Oryxdesign, I am not sure whether I can simply cut a paste a photo. The FAQs seems to suggest that I must upload them to a public server (it'll take me some time to sort that one out)!!!


----------



## Steve D P (31 Mar 2009)

AndyT":1573kj4h said:


> Do you mean this sort of thing?
> 
> http://www.spurgeonlewis.com/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=388
> 
> Andy



Hi Andy, yes what I am making is very similar but my version is about 29" high, on trolly wheels and with a lower shelf with brass anti-topple railings (for the bottles ; - ).

My problem is that the hinges do not close to 90° and so if fitted all the "leaves" would be sloping inwards....


----------



## AndyT (4 Apr 2009)

I just spotted the sort of hinges you need for a butler tray in the Rutlands catalogue - described as having a sprung stop at 90 degrees. Next to them were some superficially similar hinges for drop-leaf tables - which would swing a bit beyond 90. I wonder if someone has sold you the wrong sort?

Rutlands pages here http://rutlands.co.uk/cgi-bin/psProdSrch.cgi/@cTable [email protected]::0::user::1,0,0,1:: - compare the first/second items with fifth/sixth.

Hth

Andy


----------



## Steve D P (5 Apr 2009)

AndyT":2rqeg1ar said:


> I just spotted the sort of hinges you need for a butler tray in the Rutlands catalogue - described as having a sprung stop at 90 degrees. Next to them were some superficially similar hinges for drop-leaf tables - which would swing a bit beyond 90. I wonder if someone has sold you the wrong sort?
> 
> Rutlands pages here http://rutlands.co.uk/cgi-bin/psProdSrch.cgi/@cTable [email protected]::0::user::1,0,0,1:: - compare the first/second items with fifth/sixth.
> 
> ...




Hi Andy,

Thanks for the answer: sadly I bought these hinges from Rutlands! All four are the same and I 'phoned Rutlands and they checked their stock and at that time at least all their stock hinges were the same (closing to 85° not 90°). 

Steve


----------

